

How the Apple Watch Makes Me More Mindful - zxlk21e
http://modernmindfulness.net/apple-watch-mindfulness

======
kordless
Mindfulness is a practice which causes focus on one's thoughts, emotions and
mental state in the present moment. It is NOT about monitoring stuff that is
occurring outside that state, which is the intent of the watch. Saying it
helps "keep up with communications" is a rationalization. Nobody has to be
instantly available to everyone.

If you want to be more mindful, get up and walk away from the screen and don't
get into the habit of attaching them to your arm.

~~~
zxlk21e
> It is NOT about monitoring stuff that is occurring outside that state, which
> is the intent of the watch

The added utility of a mindfulness reminder is fairly effective for a lot of
people. The 'standup' reminders were a core component of the watch
introduction by Apple.

> Nobody has to be instantly available to everyone.

True. I guess the idea is that the watch notifications are less disruptive to
general life.

~~~
kordless
I don't see anything wrong with a mindfulness reminder, but it doesn't take a
screen attached to my arm to remind me to stand up and walk away from
technology. The guys at Digital Detox recommend you keep screens and devices
out of the bedroom for this reason, and to use an old fashioned alarm clock to
remind you to do X at a certain time.

------
dpc_pw
That's nothing. Apple Watch cured my cancer.

------
shahryc
I was expecting the exact opposite. Very cool!

